
Photographs show Soviet-space shuttles abandoned in hangar in Kazakhstan - matco11
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4473172/Eerie-photographs-Soviet-era-space-shuttles.html
======
celticninja
Non Daily Mail (UK tabloid hate paper) link

[http://www.boredpanda.com/abandoned-soviet-space-shuttle-
pro...](http://www.boredpanda.com/abandoned-soviet-space-shuttle-program-
buran-baikonur-cosmodrome-kazakhstan-ralph-mirebs/)

